# OH MY, I have made page 1 (sorted by post count)



## Hand of Evil (Aug 5, 2004)

Something just catch you.      Sure I am the last one on page 1 but a landmark!


----------



## diaglo (Aug 5, 2004)

congrats.   

page 1 of what?   

i'm a page 3 guy myself.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Aug 5, 2004)

diaglo said:
			
		

> congrats.
> 
> page 1 of what?
> 
> i'm a page 3 guy myself.




Member list sorted by post count (not that it matters) Figured that was static.


----------



## BSF (Aug 5, 2004)

Woohoo!  I have moved all the way up to Page 8.  

Here is a vaguely related question.  I noticed that in the Ryan Dancey thread Mike Mearls commented that most messageboards have a hardcore group of ~50 people.  I am on here most every day and I seem to post a bit.  Maybe not as much as Crothian, but I still do OK.  I am something like #228 in post count, at the minute.  I know there are a lot of people that are mostly lurkers on EN World.  Does that 50-person hardcore group hold true with EN World?


----------



## diaglo (Aug 5, 2004)

BardStephenFox said:
			
		

> Woohoo!  I have moved all the way up to Page 8.
> 
> Here is a vaguely related question.  I noticed that in the Ryan Dancey thread Mike Mearls commented that most messageboards have a hardcore group of ~50 people.  I am on here most every day and I seem to post a bit.  Maybe not as much as Crothian, but I still do OK.  I am something like #228 in post count, at the minute.  I know there are a lot of people that are mostly lurkers on EN World.  Does that 50-person hardcore group hold true with EN World?




i think what mike meant was 50 people = roughly 5 % of the total members.


i lurk on many boards. and i'm not hard core on any of them.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 5, 2004)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> Something just catch you.      Sure I am the last one on page 1 but a landmark!



Congrats, and I did note to myself when I made page 1 also a while back so you're not alone in that regard.  

Of course I did all of my posting in under a year.  

Edit: Here's a link for those unsure how to get to it.  

Of course the one who's really on a move up the ranks is Thanee, he/she was ahead of me, and then I passed him/her, we stayed neck and neck for a week or two and now he's/she's like 500 posts head of me.  (may the world’s worst lurker beware.)


----------



## BSF (Aug 5, 2004)

I thought Thanee was a he?  Not that it really matters, he or she has good things to say and I like to read Thanee's posts.  

I remember almost setting my .sig to "16,500 posts behind Crothian.  Losing ground daily."  Now it would be closer to "18,500 posts behind Crothian.  Losing ground daily."    Still, it is post content, not post count that means anything.  I can happily say I like reading a lot of posters posts, regardless of how many posts they have.


----------



## Knight Otu (Aug 5, 2004)

For some reason, no matter what the default setting is for that page, I can't get onto the first page. 
 Congrats, HoE!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 5, 2004)

BardStephenFox said:
			
		

> I thought Thanee was a he?




I could be wrong, I've asumed there but based upon avatar, the few character he/she has in the PbP I've thought female for a long time...  Then again if you simply saw my own character selection, leaving out my obviously male user name and and my male inclinded avatar, you would probaly assume I was female.  (I've created a lot of female character in a row it seems.)

Anyhow, I shall and should edit my post to reflect the male/female thing. 



			
				BardStephenFox said:
			
		

> Not that it really matters, he or she has good things to say and I like to read Thanee's posts.




I agree, Thanee always brings a good point to thread and it doesn't matter except for when you want to refer to someone with a pronoun.  



			
				BardStephenFox said:
			
		

> Still, it is post content, not post count that means anything.  I can happily say I like reading a lot of posters posts, regardless of how many posts they have.




I agree, I keep most of my posts in the PbP forums, and with my promotion the staff forum, and rarely adventure to the other forums except when bored so hopefully my posts aren't to tedious on anyone.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Aug 5, 2004)

BardStephenFox said:
			
		

> Woohoo!  I have moved all the way up to Page 8.
> 
> Here is a vaguely related question.  I noticed that in the Ryan Dancey thread Mike Mearls commented that most messageboards have a hardcore group of ~50 people.  I am on here most every day and I seem to post a bit.  Maybe not as much as Crothian, but I still do OK.  I am something like #228 in post count, at the minute.  I know there are a lot of people that are mostly lurkers on EN World.  Does that 50-person hardcore group hold true with EN World?



I don't think so, I have been around a very long time and think myself as a average poster.  After a period my post will drop, EN.World always seems to have an influx of new posters (I don't know if they are new members or old), example of this is Glassjaw, I have been seeing a number of post by him, last year it was ArthurQ.  I am sure they are around but you start seeing more and more activity from them.  

The nature of the boards also seems to bring out a lot of people, it is one of the nicest forums on the internet, people come out of their shells (tech term web shock) from where they have seen forums where the nature is to attack and defend, EN.World is not like that.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 5, 2004)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> I don't know if they are new members or old



If you look directly under the user name it will tell you there join date. 



			
				Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> example of this is Glassjaw, I have been seeing a number of post by him, last year it was ArthurQ.



ArthurQ change his username awhile back and Glassjaw is indeed a new user.  (He joined in late july.)




			
				Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> The nature of the boards also seems to bring out a lot of people, it is one of the nicest forums on the internet, people come out of their shells (tech term web shock) from where they have seen forums where the nature is to attack and defend, EN.World is not like that.



I couldn't agree more, and also people are always in flux, RL might be busy for someone for a month or two and slow for another month causing there posts to come in "waves" of posts and then silence.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Aug 5, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> If you look directly under the user name it will tell you there join date.
> 
> 
> ArthurQ change his username awhile back and Glassjaw is indeed a new user.  (He joined in late july.)




I knew all the above


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 5, 2004)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> I knew all the above



I figured you probaly did, but if your going to write a post you might as well included everything.   (I wasn't sure if you knew about Arthur's name change.)

I guess I do indeed make tedious posts.


----------



## HellHound (Aug 6, 2004)

I'm still a page 3 man. I was a page 2 guy for a short while, but then slipped off the face of the planet for the most part of last winter and ceased posting in that time.

And REALLY slid back.


----------



## Crothian (Aug 6, 2004)

HellHound said:
			
		

> I'm still a page 3 man. I was a page 2 guy for a short while, but then slipped off the face of the planet for the most part of last winter and ceased posting in that time.
> 
> And REALLY slid back.




Slacker!!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 6, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Slacker!!



 Ahh, we're all slackers compared to you!


----------



## Crothian (Aug 6, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Ahh, we're all slackers compared to you!




Damn straight....

slacker


----------



## Hand of Evil (Aug 6, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I figured you probaly did, but if your going to write a post you might as well included everything.   (I wasn't sure if you knew about Arthur's name change.)
> 
> I guess I do indeed make tedious posts.



I figured a year ago people would remember his post under is old name not his new.    

And I was lazy on the other, did not see the need to slide over and check join date.


----------



## Mark (Aug 6, 2004)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> OH MY, I have made page 1 (sorted by post count)
> 
> - Something just catch you.      Sure I am the last one on page 1 but a landmark!




_Today you are a man...








...tomorrow the world?_


----------



## Ashwyn (Aug 6, 2004)

I'm on page 7. It's comfy.


----------



## DaveStebbins (Aug 6, 2004)

And with this post, I ascend to page 25. Tied for about #750 on the list.


I'm a slacker's slacker!


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Aug 9, 2004)

I'm on page 6.  With Angelsboi.  Wow, he really posted a lot when he was here!


----------



## Hand of Evil (Aug 9, 2004)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> I'm on page 6.  With Angelsboi.  Wow, he really posted a lot when he was here!



He is always here.


----------



## diaglo (Aug 9, 2004)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> He is always here.




here too.


----------

